# 400 watt ceramic metal halide bud



## babysnakess (Jun 11, 2011)

I read the hydro-techn web site article on lighting a while back, where he said a 400 watt ceramic metal halide while out perform a 600 watt hps and decided my first grow after a thirty year break would be with the phillips 4000 k metal halide. I did ok, but my strains where not the greatest. My last grow was with a 600 watt hps and I did pretty good. Expecting warm weather here in washington I decided to give my 400 watt ceramic a another shot. I flowered 4 weeks with the phillips 4000 k. Reading the hydro-tech article again as well as many ic mag articles that the 4000 k may be the the best veg bulb but not necessary the best flower I bought the ge 3000 k bulb. After 2 weeks with this bulb 40 days of 12/12 my og kush and an unknown indica dominant strain looked done. I checked the trichs and had amber. My strains are unknown indica I call number 3, [three # 3], 5 sweet tooth, one grape ape , one hdf, one og kush, one la woman, and one raspberry kush - a waste of my time. 13 plants packed into a 4 by 4 tent used a blockbuster hood to try to get 1 gram per watt. I grew all these strains last time with 600 watt hps and after 10 weeks of 12/12 the only amber I saw was in the sweet tooth. I used roots organic soil and earthjuice teas and added some liquid bat guano. Here are a picture of my 3- #3's at 50 days of 12/12 getting ready to be chopped.

 I was going to ask what is too much amber, because amber is the degradation of thc, but I answered that question myself because I checked my sweet tooth today and I'm getting black trich heads. The sweet tooth comes down tomorrow. I was hoping to go 10 weeks again to fatten up my yield but it coming down at 56 days of 12/12. This bulb would be great to use at the end to induce amber. The ceramic metal halide will probably never be made any larger than 400 watts and the down side is the penetration is the same as the 400 watt hps. Heres a picture of whats in the tent now.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 11, 2011)

Really good. Thanks for posting this. I was one of the early ones here babbling about CMH lamps (I have a couple of 150's) and it's great to see they do a great job. (I am in the greenhouse these days)


----------

